# Protein Feeders



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

We are looking to buy several 1-2000# self-choice protein feeders for our lease. Are they pretty much all the same or does anyone have a really good or bad experience with the leading manufacturers?


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Bad experience, take your rings off when working on one, we had a lid blow open in big storm and feed got wet after cleaning it out my wedding ring got hung on the lip of the feeder when I was balancing mysel o step down.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

They all have their pros and cons. Pretty much boils down to price. I prefer feeders I can fill from the ground, so I would go that route if I was feeding pellets again. I feed cottonseed now and love it. No expensive feeders. The cows, horses, raccons, and hogs don't touch it. I converted all my protein feeders to broadcast corn now. Good luck.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

We use lamco timed protein feeders you can fill from ground and are bullet proof. They also build gravity feeders.

http://www.lamcofeeders.com/products/protein-feeders


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I like both the free choice and the time release... The All Season free choice has been our favorite as far as free choice the Lamco time release is great... If your trying to feed slot of deer ... Does, bucks and fawns the free choice is best in my opinion, the bucks will take over the time release and the dies and fawn will not get what they need... The does and fawns stay clear of our feed stations do to the amount of bucks we have and hit the feed after they leave most of the time... With the time release the bucks may eat it all before they get any... We feed both... When it greens up and the feet slow down on the feed we adjust the time release to the amount of deer hitting it... The time release feeders we have assure we never run out though... If we are late on our feed schedule the time release keeps feeding some feed until we can get there... It also works well to see your older deer... During season we cut back on the free choice and kick up the time release forcing the 8-12 year old bucks to move in if they want protein at a certain time of the day .... Cotton seed if another rout... I have seen ranches that had a hard time getting their deer on it but we had no problem at all... The first day we put cotton seed out the deer nailed it... We feed cotton seed along with our protein... Here are a couple of things to know... If your corn feeder is throwing corn in the cotton seed feeder the ***** will get in it and dig it out:/ they push a lot to the ground and most if our deer don't eat it off the ground very well... The cows WILL crush cotton seed and bust and jump hog panels just to get it... The cotton seed can be found in bulk and bags now in many feed stores do its easy to get and the feeders cost about 17.00 each... Our feeders hold 250-300 lbs each... Lamco is now making 1500 lb time release feeders depending on where you are hunting and how many deer you have would be my first question before I could recommend what feed and feeders to buy... Here are some pics of all the feeders we are using...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The last pic was of both time release and free choice... Here is one of the same buck the same day eating out if a time release after hitting the cotton seed


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the lamco but some of the others work well. Like Brett said depends on where and what is coming in. Here is a few pics of ours.

























They do like the water.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I just have a big problem with the timed feeders that dump into a trough. If it is not eaten quick and it rains it turns to mush and deer wont eat it. But it continues to feed and it all becomes a mess. I have heard of a "rain sensor" that cuts the timer off when its raining but never seen one. I a sold on free choice.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the ones they build in Uvalde. I can back the truck up to them and fil the off the tailgate. No climbing ladders or anything. I have both the 1000 and the 1500 lb feeders. 
I fill mine by hand every two weeks and I do not want to be climbing with a feed sack. 

Check them out. They are now called crossfire feeders.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We have had three 3,000lb All Seasons Gravity feeders for around 8 years. No complaints. We have a hopper truck we hire to feed them.


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. Out place is near Maverick-Zavala county line, probably 10-15 miles north of Brett's place. We feed protein Jan-Oct. in free choice feeders, spin corn during the season. We just need a few more and bigger free choice feeders. May try to get cotton-seed going as well.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't remember the brand that we have but the entire top opens and is hi GED on one side with 5 dump nozzles. As mentioned we had a big storm blow the lid open an it rained in on about 400 lbs of protein. Make sure you secure your lids we now take a piece of baler wire and tie the lid closed. As the picture shows take your rings off when working at the ranch or lease.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Cotton seed = easy....


----------



## CTMLT-NWG (Jun 28, 2011)

What web site or where would I go to purchace a cottonseed feeder cage?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

CTMLT-NWG said:


> What web site or where would I go to purchace a cottonseed feeder cage?


All you need is a t-post and 2x4 welded wire 5' tall....it's that easy..


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

*I guess they like it.*

We have put up our first protein feeder. And are seeing action at it. 
We put a mix of corn and protein in for the first two bags, then all protein. Bought Deer Chow. About all I could find up here. 
They have eaten about 10" down in about 10 days.
Now I have a couple of questions.
1) is it too high? Looks like they are having to do a little work to eat out of it.
2) this feeder is inside a barbwired fenced foodplot area. We don't have hog panels around it. Are we asking for trouble? See big boar in last pic.

we only have about 10 pigs on the place (that we have on camera) but three are big boars


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

sorry here are pics.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

The best and original protein feeders built in Uvalde are made by Big Horn!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, they are hammering this feeder. I have it inside the fencing of our foodplot, 3 acres. Still has our fall/winter growing. 

Using Purina Deer Chow. About all I can find up here. Needs to be filled again, 3 rd time since Late February. 

I put out 4 feeders this one has the most action. One has almost no action. I will probably move it. The other two are getting hit, but not as agressively as the one in the pics.

I thought the ice covered trees was a cool pic.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I am a big fan of Lamco
I have been running their feeders since 1995 and have had great luck with them 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

